# Didn't want hurt on pricing this dryfall job, need bid help.



## Drummer Dave (Jan 10, 2019)

200x200 ceiling , heads need bagged, deck is 23 ft. 
blow and go white dryfall.

any estimate would help. I just didn't want to bid too low.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

350


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

pricing is frowned upon here. too many variables.

the formula is:

Labor + Materials + Overhead + Profit = Price

if you are happy with your price who cares if it's low....

since you are bidding the job, and the assumption is you want it...

you will hopefully be the low bid...

the term "blow & go" generally implies low quality and cheap price.


----------



## B.Johnson (Sep 17, 2016)

ALL dryfall is "blow & go". There is no such thing as high quality dryfall. There are only two criteria for buying dryfall. How cheap can I buy it and will it dry before it hits the ground.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

I estimate $345,000.00.

You are most welcome.

It is the least that I can do for introducing me to a new term "Dryfall".

I looked it up, very interesting coating.

Andy.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> I estimate $345,000.00.
> 
> You are most welcome.
> 
> ...


Best thing about dry fall is, you can sweep it up, add water and you have paint again......

Tom


----------



## TheConstruct (Dec 8, 2017)

I thought he was talking about a drywall job the first time I saw this thread. Then I thought it was a typo, now I know it's an interior coating. What a ride that was. I have nothing to offer.


----------



## woodspike (Dec 2, 2018)

either way ....really 


even if pricing was not frowned upon .

how is my pricing in miami relevant in british columbia , or orange county , or virginia ??
you till have to just do your square footing 

calculate how much there is of the product
figure how many days it`ll take your guy/s to actually do it 


multiply that many days , by how much you charge for having your guy/s there per hour/day/week
maybe $30 per hour is the going rate where you live 
maybe$75 is
maybe your ok making $100 per day on each guy after you pay him.
maybe its $150
maybe you still need to add 15% times the amount of days the job takes for profit and overhead .

and not forget cleanup , or trash disposal, or inspection time

you can always do a sneaky , and call a competitor , and ask him questions like a potential client , and he`ll let slip how much he charges per square foot.

maybe a supplier can tell you what hes heard what the going rate is.

its all about being creative . 

we all have that " man !! i really want/need this job! , i don`t want to screw it up!!" feelings.


----------



## woodspike (Dec 2, 2018)

on a follow up 
this took a little guts , but when i was younger , i`d now and again call a person who past on me, and ask them to be totally honest with me , and tell me why i was passed up.

sometimes it was pricing 

but sometimes it was the way i came across , and they felt i wasn`t the right person for the job.

as the years have gone by ( man that sounds like an old man phrase!)
i`ve learned that there's a few types of potential clients 
the one that wants the cheapest 
and the one who wants the best 
or the one who wants the best , but also wants to feel comfortable with the contractor in their home or business

so i shoot for letting people know " i got this "
letting them know with your actions ,and words that " this job will go without a hitch 
that we`ll stay on the job till its done .
it`ll be kept clean , and supervised ( meaning, i`m not going to send a bunch of guys here you don`t know, and not show up myself )
ill let them know i`ll check in with them consistently to make sure they are happy 
if they can`t be there , i`ll send them daily pics , or videos , so they can have some piece of mind .
but you need to read the client also , watch them , and listen to them 

as they`re interviewing you ,
interview them back 
see who they are looking for - the cheap guy , or the quality guy at any cost , or the trustworthy guy , and a reasonable cost .
you might not want the job !


----------



## B.Johnson (Sep 17, 2016)

Sherwin Williams says lists coverage as >500 square feet per gallon. On bar joist ceilings I would plan on 200.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Looks like some of it is already done, is this an addition?

Painting always seems to take twice as long as predicted for me.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

I’d estimate how much time it’d take to mask everything then double it.

Get a price on all the materials/rentals and double that. 

Determine my cost for help and double that.

Add 20%

That’s my price.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

.....


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

tjbnwi said:


> Best thing about dry fall is, you can sweep it up, add water and you have paint again......
> 
> 
> 
> Tom




Seriously? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Windycity said:


> Seriously?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not at all....:laughing:

The product is water borne not water based. 

Tom


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

tjbnwi said:


> Not at all....:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOL

Old lime mortar used to be that way, scoop all of the dry stuff up and mix it back in!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

Any of that need primed 1st?


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

artinall said:


> Any of that need primed 1st?


It doesn’t stick to anything very well so I can’t see priming first. Plus having to prime would defeat the reason for using dryfall paint.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

blacktop said:


> .....


That's all you got to say?:blink:


----------



## B.Johnson (Sep 17, 2016)

blacktop said:


> .....





SmallTownGuy said:


> That's all you got to say?:blink:


That's quite a bit. Most guys only say "..."


----------

